# Pregnancy Test in Hurghada



## hurghada1

Hi there does anyone know where i can purchase a home pregnancy test in Hurghada please.


Thank you


----------



## CatMandoo

One of the largest and best stocked pharmacies is El Ezaby, you could call them and ask, and if they don't have them, they might be able to tell you who does.

El - Ezaby Pharmacies 
Airport Rd.
Landmark: Beside Hurghada International Airport Gate
Villages Rd., Hurghada
Tel: 19600, 065-3462686, 0114-5700009


----------



## CatMandoo

Another location for them

Landmark: inside senzo mall
Villages Rd., Hurghada
Tel: 19600, 0114-5700008, 065-3464867


----------



## hurghadapat

CatMandoo said:


> Another location for them
> 
> Landmark: inside senzo mall
> Villages Rd., Hurghada
> Tel: 19600, 0114-5700008, 065-3464867


Go to any pharmacy......don't have to travel as far as Senzo Mall or try and find the one by the airport.


----------



## CatMandoo

hurghadapat said:


> Go to any pharmacy......don't have to travel as far as Senzo Mall or try and find the one by the airport.


Since she was asking where to find them, just thought she had tried a couple pharmacies to no avail.

Never had the need for one here, so have no idea.


----------



## mamasue

I had a colleague who used them frequently (She was a popular girl!!)
You can buy them in any decent pharmacy!!


----------



## marenostrum

mamasue said:


> I had a colleague who used them frequently (She was a popular girl!!)
> You can buy them in any decent pharmacy!!


I take it your colleague was in trouble because they don't sell contraceptives here in Egypt.

On a more serious note, I hope the tests they sell are reliable, same goes for contraceptives etc etc


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> I take it your colleague was in trouble because they don't sell contraceptives here in Egypt.
> 
> On a more serious note, I hope the tests they sell are reliable, same goes for contraceptives etc etc




Reminds me when I was standing in line at a big pharmacy and thought I saw fruit flavoured breath freshener (I din't have my specs on) and I asked the guy is this for the mouth much to the amusement of all the young men who were standing in line behind me,


----------



## CatMandoo

oops wrong thread.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Reminds me when I was standing in line at a big pharmacy and thought I saw fruit flavoured breath freshener (I din't have my specs on) and I asked the guy is this for the mouth much to the amusement of all the young men who were standing in line behind me,


Love it.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mamasue

marenostrum said:


> I take it your colleague was in trouble because they don't sell contraceptives here in Egypt.
> 
> On a more serious note, I hope the tests they sell are reliable, same goes for contraceptives etc etc




I'm talking about a person who uses abortion as birth control, as she' doesn't like taking the pill' which incidentally, is freely available in Egypt, without prescription!
Oh, and of course, Egyptian guys are all "too big for condoms" :eyebrows:

When she said she was going up to Cairo for a couple of days, everybody knew she wasn't going sightseeing!!

Sorry....:focus:


----------



## hurghadapat

marenostrum said:


> I take it your colleague was in trouble because they don't sell contraceptives here in Egypt.
> 
> On a more serious note, I hope the tests they sell are reliable, same goes for contraceptives etc etc


So how long have you lived in Egypt then......you must have used a pharmacy at some time so surely you must have seen the contraceptives on sale.


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is a pharmacy in Zamalek that wraps them up in brown paper lol reminds me of something for the weekend sir?


----------



## marenostrum

hurghadapat said:


> So how long have you lived in Egypt then......you must have used a pharmacy at some time so surely you must have seen the contraceptives on sale.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## marenostrum

mamasue said:


> I'm talking about a person who uses abortion as birth control,


Tell her she won't get a council house here if she gets pregnant.


----------



## DeadGuy

mamasue said:


> I'm talking about a person who uses abortion as birth control, as she' doesn't like taking the pill' which incidentally, is freely available in Egypt, without prescription!
> Oh, and of course, Egyptian guys are all "too big for condoms" :eyebrows:
> 
> When she said she was going up to Cairo for a couple of days, everybody knew she wasn't going sightseeing!!
> 
> Sorry....:focus:


:lol:

Damn! What a way to confirm the doubts I always been having about how "Egyptian" I am  :lol:

Hope he/they were too big for a condom though! Or else your "friend" would be wasting her time 

Bet the airlines are grateful for those folks though :lol:


----------

